# Anyone have a FP system in their main living room?



## grantc79 (Sep 17, 2009)

I've been going back and forth about this and I can't decide what I wanna do here.

I would LOVE to have a FP system in my main living room. I have a dedicated small room upstairs right now and I love it and its great and all but its pitch black in there and isn't good for "entertaining" at all.

Now in my new house I was dead set on having a FP system in my main living/family/entertaining room area but I'm wondering how feasible it is to have a 130 inch or greater screen with enough light that people can still eat, socialize, or whatever else.

So I'm wondering do any of you have a FP setup in your main room that looks bright/vivid and still has enough light in the room for people to socialize and whatnot?

Is it doable without spending an arm and a leg on a really high end projector?

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I've thought about it some. But I just do the entertaining in the theater room instead. If you do a fp setup in a well lit area, make sure you go with a bright projector and a gray screen. If you want a commercial screen product, I'd recommend the dnp Supernova. I think they have a higher gain version out than the .8 version I reviewed last May. A couple others that I haven't yet fully investigated would be the Black Diamond II 1.4 gain and the Stewart Firehawk GS.

I've rambled enough about screens! If you decide to do it, come see us in the screen forum for advice! :T


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

grantc79 said:


> Is it doable without spending an arm and a leg on a really high end projector?


I should add, yes. But you may end up spending that arm or leg on a screen!


----------



## grantc79 (Sep 17, 2009)

mechman said:


> I should add, yes. But you may end up spending that arm or leg on a screen!


I've been reading about those black diamond screens and hearing some really good things.

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Fabricator (Apr 19, 2009)

if your going to be entertaining. perhaps an issue will be people walking in the light path.


----------



## umr (Oct 6, 2009)

With that size screen and viewing angle problems for multiple people and a probable cielung mount. I would not do it unless you went with a smaller gray screen with gain or a high dollar projector and a gray screen with gain. I have seen a 720p Sim2 3 chip in this type of situation for sports look very good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

before we finished the theater room in the basement we had a projector in the living room for a couple weeks (our living room is very bright) the experience wasn't very good, to get decent picture we needed to darken the room and it would take on a different feal

we landed on a 50" panel in the living room and it provides a better feal to the room (knock out picture without a ambient light control issue)

my 2 pennies


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Unless your thinking of going with a large screen (over 100") I would simply suggest you go with a large flat panel display, the money that you would have to spend on a projector and screen could easily double what you would pay and never really equal the contrast you will get on a LCD/Plasma/DLP/LED display under those conditions. You can get some fairly large 60" or larger displays for a good price.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

grantc79 said:


> I've been reading about those black diamond screens and hearing some really good things.
> 
> I'll keep you posted.


Do let us know if you go with the BD screen. I'm less than impressed with the small samples that I had to clandestinely acquire - they refused to send me anything for testing. If the Supernova is the same price I'd skip the Black Diamond and go with the proven screen. :T


----------

